# Three point linkage problems



## Scotty_168 (Oct 5, 2016)

Iv got a Lenar tractor, with a PTO. And the three-point linkage will only go down so far then stop and it also comes up further than it should. It's only started doing it.....not normal. Any ideas what if could be? 
Hyd/trans oil level is fine and the control speed/lock off knob under the seat is working fine.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Scotty!

I don't know much about Lenar tractors but it sounds to me like the rod that connects the lift piston to the rockshaft for the 3pt arms may have become dislocated. It might also be possible that the internal arm on the rockshaft has somehow slipped on the splines to an incorrect postition.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking! I'm wondering of the three point hitch was jerked upwards at some point while working, and now siitting too high and not going down all the way.... like TraderMark stated, it may have jumped or slipped a few splines!?!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I had the same thought! Maybe Scotty is not telling us everything.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

maybe the lift arms have been lifted by other means and this has pulled the piston rod out of the piston recess and the rod is sitting against the piston skirt.

Most rods I have seen have a ball end and are not connected to the piston !!, not sure about the later tractors though.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

FredM is right, most all the tractors I've seen have a ball end on the piston end of the rod.
I was thinking more about the end that connects to the actuator arm on the rockshaft. Most tractors have sort of pin/clip/retainer on that end that may have become dislodged in some way.

I have occasionally seen the ball end of the rod hang up on the skirt of the piston but a quick lift and drop of the 3pt arms usually sets that right.


----------



## Scotty_168 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks so much for replying to my problem. I'll pull it all apart and have a look inside the casing.


----------



## Scotty_168 (Oct 5, 2016)

Can anyone please find me a breakdown (diagram) of the internal 3 point hitch setup? 
Including the piston/shaft/spline setup? 
Cheers.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Contact Red River Parts Supply. They are the parts source for Lenar tractors. http://www.rraparts.com/contactus.html


----------



## Scotty_168 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks very much.


----------

